# I like bad boys



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I’ll admit I’m the type of person who will get lusty over a bad boy. Especially when I was a teenager.

By “bad boy” I mean: you know they’re not good for you, yet here you are still thinking about them...

The bad boy I seem to fall for often is sarcastic and intelligent, but usually emotionally dead and distant. 

Who’s yours? How do you pull yourself out of thinking about them? Or do you chase them down anyways, lol. Me personally, I’ve made the mistake of trying that too many times to do it again.


Talk about bad girls are welcomed too. And bad entities.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Most women especially at younger age are inevitably attracted to ''bad boys'' because they see an aura of strong and rebellious. They are essentially the walking contradiction of their dad and that attracts them like a moth to a flame. And then there's this whole _''I'm the one who's going to change him''_ phenomenon. Most of them will outgrow this phase and move on to seeking responsible, financially secure men. But hell if they don't all gooey inside whenever they see a tattooed biker crossing their path. 

The bad girl is a whole other thing though as it just seems to be an unexplained preference for some guys. But given that men's natural focus is usually sex over long term relationship, they tend to see them as a sexual fantasy and not someone they want to spend their lives with and change them into a well-mannered princess.


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Maybe if it's an us against the world thing, yeah. But if he doesn't treat you well, then you gotta ask yourself where is your feeling of self-worth?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Nabbit said:


> The bad boy I seem to fall for often is sarcastic and intelligent, but usually emotionally dead and distant.


 Sounds more like a stereotypical NT than a bad boy.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Nabbit said:


> I’ll admit I’m the type of person who will get lusty over a bad boy. Especially when I was a teenager.
> 
> By “bad boy” I mean: you know they’re not good for you, yet here you are still thinking about them...
> 
> ...


I somehow seem to pull mamma's boys. 

No joke, they all end up having mommy issues - I mean, what the actual f*ck. 

It's good to see men that are not your typical meathead but someone who'll bend over backwards for their family is an instant turn off for me now.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Caleph Calesandres said:


> Sounds more like a stereotypical NT than a bad boy.


yes this is true ._.

I tend to be attracted to them but since they're also usually emotionally distant it never works out.




Aridela said:


> I somehow seem to pull mamma's boys.
> 
> No joke, they all end up having mommy issues - I mean, what the actual f*ck.
> 
> It's good to see men that are not your typical meathead but someone who'll bend over backwards for their family is an instant turn off for me now.


Huh interesting. In my experience, finding a man that cares about his family is rare. But I mean _actually_ cares about them, not the way some men say, "America is in the gutter because people don't have family values," but then they don't actually do anything for their own families. 

I always get lazy ISTPs attracted to me.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Nabbit said:


> I always get lazy ISTPs attracted to me.


Can we trade?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol. My bf was a bad boy (now he's very good). I held off as long as I could. I'd dated bad boys and nice guys before him. I can't say that his bad boy image was definitely the reason why I fell for him more than anyone else. I haven't been attracted to enough people in order to define a particular type. 

:idunno:


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Nabbit said:


> I’ll admit I’m the type of person who will get lusty over a bad boy. Especially when I was a teenager.
> 
> By “bad boy” I mean: you know they’re not good for you, yet here you are still thinking about them...
> 
> ...


Actually, I like breaking these sorts of people... either by playing hot and cold with them and/or by dismantling their own worldviews with the most corrosive humour I can muster. Nothing's quite as engaging as putting someone who thinks they're hot shit in a position of ridicule. 
Is there a sexual orientation revolving around this?


----------



## buttons1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nabbit said:


> I’ll admit I’m the type of person who will get lusty over a bad boy. Especially when I was a teenager.
> 
> By “bad boy” I mean: you know they’re not good for you, yet here you are still thinking about them...
> 
> ...


I like bad boys in theory as in lusting over it, but when it comes down to actual dating I make a conscious decision to go for really nice and soft boys who treat me well 

it's the typical "that's hot" versus "that's what's best for me" 

and of course the NT brain will go with the latter 100% of times 

controversially I tend to like the really sweet girls, which works out for the best since I'm dating a girl


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

There is a particular attraction I have toward(s) criminals/repeat offender(s) that is purely and %100 sexual in nature. The breaking of laws/'rebellion' or I perceive them as stronger or a better mate than other men, the stereotype is not that attractive.

My attraction to criminal male specimens is likely due to the fact I am attracted to their aesthetic & they (seem) more primal/primitive in thought - less intelligent maybe, which translates into more risk-taking/impulsive behaviors in the sheets, such as animalistic reckless coitus which would increase my likelihood of becoming pregnant, especially if they have been deprived/confined to a cage without a woman for a long time. The idea of them [unleashing] on me is enticing. I cannot say they have any romantic or long-term value. 

It does not surprise me that "criminal deadbeats" tend to have more uncared for children/large interesting family structure as opposed to more intelligent, obedient, less rebellious men.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I like 'em bad too, very very bad...











...Also I have I've had a very real and unfortunate boner for women with cruel psychopathic tendencies that come across to my subconscious as "capable" providing for the sense that there's an unstoppable force inside of them that the inner cavemen in my tasticles reads as "will protect my children when I'm out hunting" but IRL turned out ot be rather destructive and has since being overlaid with a weird redemption arch fetish so now it's more of a thing for "bad girls who have being working on themselves" that feeds into my seeming cynicism that splits the world into shitty self righteous people vs conscious shitty people who try to be less shitty which is really not that cynical when you consider that if you put it together with "I like 'em bad" it really means I like all mankind.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Stevester said:


> The bad girl is a whole other thing though as it just seems to be an unexplained preference for some guys. But given that men's natural focus is usually sex over long term relationship, they tend to see them as a sexual fantasy and not someone they want to spend their lives with and change them into a well-mannered princess.


Wow, you've hit the nail with that!  I support this theory and I've realized the same already a long time ago - we guys sometimes do have sexual fantasies (be they concious or unconcious which we aren't maybe even aware of) and thus it looks like such type of girl is not afraid to fullfill them (again we usually don't have any proof that it is so, we just believe in that for whatever reasons). But being actually "bad" or bitchy isn't anything which could work well in long term. 

What we actually look for, even when we don't realize, is to find "safe" excitement in forms of different ways to have sex or some other fantasy-related experiences. But what if I told you guys - this all doesn't require a bitch/badgirl and is perfectly possible with a proper girlfriend if we find them  Without all the hassle which comes with "bad" ones


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I suppose the fantasy can be exciting (like how villains are often more interesting etc), but in reality I have little tolerance for guys who treat me badly.

Although you also have guys who act nice, but are assholes underneath. Those are _really_ fun. :happy:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> There is a particular attraction I have toward(s) criminals/repeat offender(s) that is purely and %100 sexual in nature. The breaking of laws/'rebellion' or I perceive them as stronger or a better mate than other men, the stereotype is not that attractive.
> 
> My attraction to criminal male specimens is likely due to the fact I am attracted to their aesthetic & they (seem) more primal/primitive in thought - less intelligent maybe, which translates into more risk-taking/impulsive behaviors in the sheets, such as animalistic reckless coitus which would increase my likelihood of becoming pregnant, especially if they have been deprived/confined to a cage without a woman for a long time. The idea of them [unleashing] on me is enticing. I cannot say they have any romantic or long-term value.
> 
> It does not surprise me that "criminal deadbeats" tend to have more uncared for children/large interesting family structure as opposed to more intelligent, obedient, less rebellious men.


when they lock up men on purpose in order to create male sex workers


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Stevester said:


> Most women especially at younger age are inevitably attracted to ''bad boys'' because they see an aura of strong and rebellious. They are essentially the walking contradiction of their dad and that attracts them like a moth to a flame. And then there's this whole _''I'm the one who's going to change him''_ phenomenon. Most of them will outgrow this phase and move on to seeking responsible, financially secure men. But hell if they don't all gooey inside whenever they see a tattooed biker crossing their path.
> 
> The bad girl is a whole other thing though as it just seems to be an unexplained preference for some guys. But given that men's natural focus is usually sex over long term relationship, they tend to see them as a sexual fantasy and not someone they want to spend their lives with and change them into a well-mannered princess.





tarmonk said:


> Wow, you've hit the nail with that!  I support this theory and I've realized the same already a long time ago - we guys sometimes do have sexual fantasies (be they concious or unconcious which we aren't maybe even aware of) and thus it looks like such type of girl is not afraid to fullfill them (again we usually don't have any proof that it is so, we just believe in that for whatever reasons). But being actually "bad" or bitchy isn't anything which could work well in long term.
> 
> What we actually look for, even when we don't realize, is to find "safe" excitement in forms of different ways to have sex or some other fantasy-related experiences. But what if I told you guys - this all doesn't require a bitch/badgirl and is perfectly possible with a proper girlfriend if we find them  Without all the hassle which comes with "bad" ones


Please. There's little difference between men and women regarding how much shit they tolerate in relationships. Don't try to make out that men don't really fall for it (its just a sexual fantasy thing), but women do.

I've seen men get whipped and cucked by bad girls and they're still crying over them long after the bad girl has moved on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I just dislike good people.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Kynx said:


> I've seen men get whipped and cucked by bad girls and they're still crying over them long after the bad girl has moved on.


Agree with the first part of this. Men are definitely subject to submit and blindly follow women, but rarely do those women fit the _''bad girl'' _mold, they're usually of the controlling matriarch variety.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

:-*


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> I don't think you guyus are all talking about the same bad girls...
> 
> What are you calling a bad girl here? A slut? A metalhead in a black studded jacket? A streetwise brat who enjoys artistic vandalism? Or someone who is genuinely cruel? Is there a distinction to be made here between women who are cruel or bitchy to other women vs women who are cruel to the men in their lives?


I don't believe promiscuity and being emotionally abusive towards a spouse are what defines bad boys/girls, no.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I get seriously wet* when I think of a daredevil durian...











*
* *




In my mouth.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I get seriously wet* when I think of a daredevil durian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it when you talk fruity to me....


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Venoshock said:


> I like it when you talk fruity to me....


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Kynx said:


> I don't believe promiscuity and being emotionally abusive towards a spouse are what defines bad boys/girls, no.


What does?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Nabbit said:


> Talk about bad girls are welcomed too. *And bad entities*.


I...lol

My experiences with bad entities were so real, I can't even talk about them here. Sorry.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Caleph Calesandres said:


> Sounds more like a stereotypical NT than a bad boy.


First time in my life i wwant to clap what i see in internet


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Eh, I dunno. I think it's more "moral ambiguity" I am attracted to? It makes me wonder if the "bad boy" (or girl) archetype comes more from dichotomizing good vs bad and then finding the former kinda dull, unrealistic, and...well..nonexistent. Kinda like the Madonna/whore complex but the male version?

Personally, I have had hatefuck fantasies about bad girl types. Like half of me loathes them and the other half just wants to bang them. Almost as a form of discipline that makes them change their ways...So it's sort of a dom/sub dynamic I guess. But in real life I'm usually turned off by archetypal "bad" girl types and more into ambiguity/duality. Someone who seems really sweet and innocent but also has a dark side... or they seem like they have a suppressed dark side, and need someone to draw it out of them.
..? *shrugs* I dunno.



Tropes said:


> ...Also I have I've had a very real and unfortunate boner for women with cruel psychopathic tendencies that come across to my subconscious as "capable" providing for the sense that there's an unstoppable force inside of them that the inner cavemen in my tasticles reads as "will protect my children when I'm out hunting" but IRL turned out ot be rather destructive and has since being overlaid with a weird redemption arch fetish so now it's more of a thing for "bad girls who have being working on themselves" that feeds into my seeming cynicism that splits the world into shitty self righteous people vs conscious shitty people who try to be less shitty which is really not that cynical when you consider that if you put it together with "I like 'em bad" it really means I like all mankind.


wait... so... like this?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> wait... so... like this?


Not really relatable, but still funny.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> What does?


Rebelling against authority. Breaking rules or laws (not all types of rules or laws, especially not including those of a sexual nature). The extent to which they would need to rebel to be defined as a bad boy/girl is situational.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Kynx said:


> Rebelling against authority. Breaking rules or laws (not all types of rules or laws, especially those of a sexual nature). The extent to which they would need to rebel to be defined as a bad boy/girl is situational.


Eh, in that case I'd have to withdraw my "bad girls" attraction - while I like the idea, looking at the past it simply doesn't hold any water, all my partners were frustratingly needy with seeking authoritative affirmation, and those who see authority and try to go against it for the sake of it feel teenagerish to me. In my lense that's all just group dynamics and organizational leverages, bad isn't a matter of going against an authority in itself, so much as it's a matter of ethics. When I think bad girl/boy I think destructive interpersonal behaviors, they can be absolute angels as far as authorities are concerned.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The whole good/bad dichotomy is just layered with assholeish tendencies. When you have a pet and call them a good dog, there's more underlying asshole judgment underneath the words. Why? Because in order for the dog to be good, it is obedient. It is a pet. And bad is just sort of.. not being a pet. Nor being obedient. And if you label that as bad, you're an asshole. 

I don't see anything wrong with a dog "misbehaving" because you're not the dog. The dog is its own being. People gotta realize that and get it through their heads that animals have free will too. Sometimes, not always, it's best to release a pet into the wild even. But really what I want is for people to understand the judgment of good and bad is sort of anti-life. :/


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> Eh, in that case I'd have to withdraw my "bad girls" attraction - while I like the idea, looking at the past it simply doesn't hold any water, all my partners were frustratingly needy with seeking authoritative affirmation, and those who see authority and try to go against it for the sake of it feel teenagerish to me. In my lense that's all just group dynamics and organizational leverages, bad isn't a matter of going against an authority in itself, so much as it's a matter of ethics. When I think bad girl/boy I think destructive interpersonal behaviors, they can be absolute angels as far as authorities are concerned.


I was trying to think of a movie character or famous person to provide an example of what I meant. I was only getting the song in my head and couldn't place it. 
* *









Deadpool is hot for a marvel character. Spider man is...... nice


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Kynx said:


> I was trying to think of a movie character or famous person to provide an example of what I meant. I was only getting the song in my head and couldn't place it.
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


I believe what you are missing is the ASS.


* *




BadASS, which is not the same as bad. Can go together, but not exclusive.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kynx said:


> I was trying to think of a movie character or famous person to provide an example of what I meant. I was only getting the song in my head and couldn't place it.
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


Deadpool is a good guy  the bad guy is the one who created deadpool...


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> I believe what you are missing is the ASS.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Bad BOY isn't the same as bad either. We're talking about the bad boy archetype which is notorious for attracting women. 



WritingLove said:


> Deadpool is a good guy  the bad guy is the one who created deadpool...


I said I define a "bad boy/girl" as rebellious, a rule/law breaker. Which he is.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kynx said:


> Bad BOY isn't the same as bad either. We're talking about the bad boy archetype which is notorious for attracting women.
> 
> 
> 
> I said I define a "bad boy/girl" as rebellious, a rule/law breaker. Which he is.


Societies rules maybe. Not his. If I recall correctly, he had a fairly strict code of conduct for himself when it came to his business practices. Which changed as he developed superpowers and fell in love but that's the nature of story telling. 

So is it the turn a lone man who works his own way into a partner who cooperates with another that is the whole "turn a bad guy good" thing people often talk about when it comes to women attraction coming with the motive to change the man?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Kynx said:


> We're talking about the bad boy archetype which is notorious for attracting women.


Are we? That's not the framing I got from the thread, why would the whole "I'm attracted to them but know I should avoid them" thing apply to the archetype? Why would it even be a problem in the first place unless it follows the "attracted to a bad boy who actually ends up treating you badly" story arch?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

WritingLove said:


> Societies rules maybe. Not his. If I recall correctly, he had a fairly strict code of conduct for himself when it came to his business practices. Which changed as he developed superpowers and fell in love but that's the nature of story telling.


He breaks the law. Since when is a bad boy defined as breaking his own rules?



> So is it the turn a lone man who works his own way into a partner who cooperates with another that is the whole "turn a bad guy good" thing people often talk about when it comes to women attraction coming with the motive to change the man?


Huh?



Tropes said:


> Are we? That's not the framing I got from the thread, why would the whole "I'm attracted to them but know I should avoid them" thing apply to the archetype? Why would it even be a problem in the first place unless it follows the "attracted to a bad boy who actually ends up treating you badly" story arch?


Did the op say they treated her badly?
I thought she said they were emotionally distant and didn't give her the sex she wanted?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Kynx said:


> I don't believe promiscuity and being emotionally abusive towards a spouse are what defines bad boys/girls, no.


Not necessarily no. But there is a commitment-issue that may end up in heartbreak to say the least, and that is in essence what makes it 'bad' in the colloquial sense.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

contradictionary said:


> Huh, so far this thread has only talk about "stereotype bad men". Too mainstream.
> 
> How about the really really bad ones, the criminals, the robbers, the rapists, the serial killers? There are many examples i don't have to put here which attracted swarm of women, during trial, in jail, after jail.
> 
> ...


Good point, I haven't thought about that in the context of this discussion - that thing with women sending love letters and marrying inmates on life sentences and even on death row. WTF is that about?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I think bad boys are like cigarette.

It's a way to prove you're adult in a non proactive way.

By doing dangerous stuff. _"Oh beware I can live dangerously therefore I'm tough and dangerous"._

But no all you do is putting yourself in danger. You're not threatening anyone. You're not inspiring anyone. You won't get any respect from being suicidal. Only pity.

_Look I'm handling dangerous situations on my own will I'm dating all those criminals and maybe I can even tame/change them. I'm such a badass and an adult wow look at that bruise on my shoulder.

_But all you do is avoiding to be a threat to anyone while proving to yourself that you can intimidate another and get some authority from it. 

You do it all backwards. There's a way to get some authority for taking risks without exposing yourself to being beaten to death by some drunk asshole. A way that is much more respected in this world and that will give yourself much more self respect.

It's doing a dangerous work or being competitive in a dangerous sport. It's taking risks in a way that inspires and commands respect. Because society needs someone to do that. To climb on a roof to repair it or a motorbike and show how amazing people can be. Society has no use for your drug and family abuses. If that's all you have to offer as an adult then you're a dead weight.

So you give up on this vain coping strategy and try a more fulfilling way to risk your life instead. Skydive, surf, race on a track, or mine some metal somewhere, or build a boat I don't know.... and git gud.

And there is another option. You stop associating risks and authority. You give up on this cognitive bias. You stop being afraid of being disrespected as an adult. Build yourself a more mature perspective of what maturity should be.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I think bad boys are like cigarette.
> 
> It's a way to prove you're adult in a non proactive way.
> 
> ...


Wow what a shit perspective. You just compared human beings to cigarettes. You called anybody who doesn't produce for other people dead weight. You think competitiveness is healthy. Your humanity is surrendered to the evil eye. This world is going to go to shit if the self-respecting people who COME FROM SHITHOLES don't lead people like you to actual betterment of life on this planet. The ones who you say don't have anything to offer society are the very ones capable of seeing what you can't in society and the only ones capable of changing society at all. You know that thing that's destroying everything all around you? That mass ball of energy that consumes and destroys without building. You think a house of wood made from dead tree is better than tree itself? Take a good hard fucking look at what society is doing and dare to criticize the one who opposes being a part of it and who try their best to do what they are capable of doing. Or hide beyond the ones with authority that cut off free speech to keep your ears clean from the truth. 

I'd rather be hating for speaking the truth than "respected" for stealing away authority.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for displaying your utter lack of understanding to the world, we needed that.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Wow what a shit perspective. You just compared human beings to cigarettes. You called anybody who doesn't produce for other people dead weight. You think competitiveness is healthy. Your humanity is surrendered to the evil eye. This world is going to go to shit if the self-respecting people who COME FROM SHITHOLES don't lead people like you to actual betterment of life on this planet. The ones who you say don't have anything to offer society are the very ones capable of seeing what you can't in society and the only ones capable of changing society at all. You know that thing that's destroying everything all around you? That mass ball of energy that consumes and destroys without building. You think a house of wood made from dead tree is better than tree itself? Take a good hard fucking look at what society is doing and dare to criticize the one who opposes being a part of it and who try their best to do what they are capable of doing. Or hide beyond the ones with authority that cut off free speech to keep your ears clean from the truth.
> 
> I'd rather be hating for speaking the truth than "respected" for stealing away authority.


Well, this is a socially annoying chain of events, I am finding myself agreeing with IDTS. Not in insulting your intelligence - that's more his MO and there's irony to be had here - but as a value judgement, you seem to be taking a fundamentally anti-human position... Ofcourse I want better practices when it comes to avoiding deforestation and encourage regrowth, but in the end of the day I absolutely prefer the wooden house to the tree, an affordable shelter for every human around and a few more to spare, and the extent that I want that forest is mostly so that wooden house gets a good oxygen supply, and maybe also for oeme inspirational and lifestyle values - plankton just doesn't make for a good walk. You can't treat the act of destruction and construction as a sin, that's not just what society does, it's what life does, if rearranging matter was a crime then destroying life one earth might as well be your goal.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Tropes said:


> Good point, I haven't thought about that in the context of this discussion - that thing with women sending love letters and marrying inmates on life sentences and even on death row. WTF is that about?


Wtf. Wtf. 
All these foul behaviors and profanity mouthings render my undies wet like melting polar glaciers. 
I suffer from chronic stadium 4 stockholm syndrome. 
My favorite shirt has 50 shades of garish polkadots.
Now I just wanted to sing, please do me, mon ami

* *












 

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Eh, what are bad boys (or girls for that matter) exactly?

Cause when I envision another woman's idea of a "bad boy," I think of your stereotypical greaser/xSTP image of a tatted up biker wearing swagging it up with a cigarette and sunglasses. 

But that's just lifestyle and aesthetic; not necessarily bad in the objective sense. 

Otherwise...

1) Emotionally dead inside? >> Turn off. Emotionally aware and secure is a turn on.

2) Serial killer or homicidal? >> Definitely puts a damper on things.

3) Lazy, unemployed or has nothing going on for him? >> Turn off. Ambition is a turn on.

4) Commitment issues and a womanizer? >> Eh. The game gets boring.

5) OP's description which sounds like a stereotypical NT description? >> Turn off. They sound boring tbh. 

Apparently these "bad boys" are people women supposedly want to tame.

I'm more interested in finding someone being my rock and taming ME in the long run to do the taming myself.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

The quintessential "bad *boy*"







(Jax Teller, _Sons Of Anarchy_)

They seem to be WANTED 

Well until their biological age reveals the full extent & ugliness of their immaturity anyway.

I've always seen them, at best, as a simulacrum of the 'real deal'.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Thanks for displaying your utter lack of understanding to the world, we needed that.


I understand more than you think. Thanks for displaying your utter lack of humanity you fucking sellout. You would have a vastly different opinion if people got paid to rehabilitate prisoners huh? Then it can join the ranks of "benefiting society" like those other dangerous paths of EMPLOYMENT you listed. Money money money money money follow the money money money SELLOUT

HMMM be human and rehabilitate humans who are mistreated (locked up) or completely fucking ignore these humans and treat them like trash because they stole something instead of bought it. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

This world is a bunch of fucking pussies who won't stand up to Satan.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tropes said:


> Well, this is a socially annoying chain of events, I am finding myself agreeing with IDTS. Not in insulting your intelligence - that's more his MO and there's irony to be had here - but as a value judgement, you seem to be taking a fundamentally anti-human position... Ofcourse I want better practices when it comes to avoiding deforestation and encourage regrowth, but in the end of the day I absolutely prefer the wooden house to the tree, an affordable shelter for every human around and a few more to spare, and the extent that I want that forest is mostly so that wooden house gets a good oxygen supply, and maybe also for oeme inspirational and lifestyle values - plankton just doesn't make for a good walk. You can't treat the act of destruction and construction as a sin, that's not just what society does, it's what life does, if rearranging matter was a crime then destroying life one earth might as well be your goal.


Lol when you survive winters using your own body heat to stay warm you realize that houses are just hidey holes to hide from the world. It's not the proactive approach to sustenance whilst living in a natural environment. The birds will sing to beckon you out of the house, the cats will put you to sleep with their minds to help your heartbeat love, the dogs will bark away the demons in your head... nature is there for you. Be there for it.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

*We'll have a time out, to cool off*


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thread open*


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> A chaotic evil elf or a lawful good elf?


can i be both?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Penny said:


> can i be both?


No. Everything in this world is one-dimensional and people can't be more than just tacked on stereotypes. 

Especially not in discussions on the internet.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Penny said:


> can i be both?


I think if you were both you would become... true neutral? The middle grounds between the types are labelled as neutral. So you can be neutral in either one or both dichotomies, and in both you become true neutral. That makes 9 possible combinations, the two I asked being two different opposites.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Kynx said:


> I would definitely argue that not every guy who exercises civil disobedience is sexy. There's a lot of ugly fuckers too :laughing:


I was wondering who'd win the Mister PerC Permaban Pageant :thinking:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I think bad boys are like cigarette.
> 
> It's a way to prove you're adult in a non proactive way.
> 
> ...


You jelly? :tongue:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

WritingLove said:


> I think if you were both you would become... true neutral? The middle grounds between the types are labelled as neutral. So you can be neutral in either one or both dichotomies, and in both you become true neutral. That makes 9 possible combinations, the two I asked being two different opposites.


One could be shadow elf


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

mimesis said:


> One could be shadow elf


Hmmm I don't know much about shadow elves


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Jawz said:


> No. Everything in this world is one-dimensional and people can't be more than just tacked on stereotypes.
> 
> Especially not in discussions on the internet.


And also people don't care about your objectifications by women represented in your avatar and signature, we really don't care at all about you and your model icons.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

WritingLove said:


> I understand more than


No.


mimesis said:


> You jelly? :tongue:


wut?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> No.
> 
> 
> wut?


Did you just no me? You can't just no me away fucking idiot


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Forest Nymph said:


> And also people don't care about your objectifications by women represented in your avatar and signature, we really don't care at all about you and your model icons.


Find someone else to be bitchy towards since I know that that's your schtick on the internet for close to a decade. I'm sure you'll find a willing participant in your constant angry back and forths somewhere else like you always do.

Dua is hot af and I appreciate her beauty.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

WritingLove said:


> You can't


No.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> No.


Moron


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Jawz said:


> Find someone else to be bitchy towards since I know that that's your schtick on the internet for close to a decade.


Ironic coming from you


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Lol when you survive winters using your own body heat to stay warm you realize that houses are just hidey holes to hide from the world.


Camping or homeless? Either way, being there done that first is better then the 2nd and next time, fire. 



WritingLove said:


> nature is there for you. Be there for it.


That's self serving, so... Yea, basically, but that's because there isn't really an "it".


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Convex said:


> Ironic coming from you


Not ironic at all. I didn't tell her that she shouldn't be bitchy - just that _I'm _not going to satitate her need for it right now. 

I definitely do get bitchy at times - which is why I can recognize when someone else is doing the same. :shrug:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Jawz said:


> at times


hahahahaha


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I think bad boys are like cigarette.
> 
> It's a way to prove you're adult in a non proactive way.
> 
> ...


Are you not a virgin? Or ~ do I have you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I like fuck bois


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> I like fuck bois












mmm im a #pauler


also i shouldn't have titled this thread with a buzzword like "bad boy"


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tropes said:


> Camping or homeless? Either way, being there done that first is better then the 2nd and next time, fire.
> 
> 
> That's self serving, so... Yea, basically, but that's because there isn't really an "it".


It's partially self serving, which is a fuck of a lot better than totally self serving. Remember that when the oil companies start to fight back with propaganda in the 2020s.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Are you not a virgin? Or ~ do I have you mixed up with someone else?


:laughing:

Wow, suddenly the context behind his previous quotes make a lot more sense. h: 



> "I'm a virgin but a vicious one"


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

I reckon that if you've grown super bored and weary of all the super understanding 'nice guys', then meeting a 'bad guy' all of a sudden who is pushy, handsy or more likely to take initiative could theoretically be a refreshing change of pace. Though in any event, romantically speaking I really don't categorize any of the people I've interacted with or dated as either "good" or "bad", so much as I would categorize them by chemistry or no chemistry.

Sometimes I'll try talking to a guy and there's no chemistry at all; just two lost souls with absolutely nothing in common or means to interact. Other times it's like a wildfire of chemistry; anything he says is immensely interesting and I want to know more. This isn't always correlated with physical attraction; I can't tell you the number of times I've gone on a blind date with a super cute guy hoping that chemistry will be there, only to find that it's not there, and that absolutely no amount of aesthetic appeal is going to make up for it.

I find that the things that I have absolutely no tolerance for -- making fun of a person for their physical appearance, constantly passing judgement or deriding perceived negative qualities of other people, repeated boasts of sexual prowess or otherwise referring to previous flings as if they were accomplishments -- are all actually quite rare.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Looniemoon said:


> I reckon that if you've grown super bored and weary of all the super understanding 'nice guys', then meeting a 'bad guy' all of a sudden who is pushy, handsy or more likely to take initiative could theoretically be a refreshing change of pace. Though in any event, romantically speaking I really don't categorize any of the people I've interacted with or dated as either "good" or "bad", so much as I would categorize them by chemistry or no chemistry.
> 
> Sometimes I'll try talking to a guy and there's no chemistry at all; just two lost souls with absolutely nothing in common or means to interact. Other times it's like a wildfire of chemistry; anything he says is immensely interesting and I want to know more. This isn't always correlated with physical attraction; I can't tell you the number of times I've gone on a blind date with a super cute guy hoping that chemistry will be there, only to find that it's not there, and that absolutely no amount of aesthetic appeal is going to make up for it.
> 
> I find that the things that I have absolutely no tolerance for -- making fun of a person for their physical appearance, constantly passing judgement or deriding perceived negative qualities of other people, repeated boasts of sexual prowess or otherwise referring to previous flings as if they were accomplishments -- are all actually quite rare.


Rare? Wtf? That's why I don't talk to people, they bore me with the same ol drivel about their "accomplishments"

...............


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> blergblergbletgblerg


Hi, queen of cringe. Still not a mod here? So sad!



Looniemoon said:


> Wow, suddenly


Do you feel more badass being the lackey of cringequeen? She's a bad girl isn't she.

Wow suddenly you being her lackey makes so much sense. lol


"*smirks*"


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Hi, queen of cringe. Still not a mod here? So sad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know I cringe every time I read one of your posts? I guess it is evident by now. You answered the virgin question without answering *snickers* Have a lovely day!


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

*snickers*


----------



## photojoe100 (Jun 16, 2019)

Where can I find out what an ISTP is?


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure if this has been touched on but here’s some characteristics of badass. Probably not the same for everyone.

Men / boys

Speeding 90+
Does daredevil stunts
Has friends with connections
Is the friend with connections
Been in a violent riot
Been arrested for violence
Has a firearm
Proficient with some non-firearm weapon
Martial arts experience (meaning has fought)
Cauliflower ears
Scars spanning an inch and higher
Large tattoos
Multiple piercings
Big muscular frame
Probably some more

Women / girls (Likely all of the same things; but with some differences and additions)

Gets into fights (easier for female because many males fight.)
Seductive
Is friends with many seductive women
Has slept with said seductive women
Manipulative
Probably more as well


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Nabbit said:


> Talk about bad girls are welcomed too. And bad entities.


Well, you said "entities." Those are the ones that get me. When I was kid, many a bedtime was spent "thinking" (quotes, to keep this G rated!) about having a poltergeist boyfriend, or a misunderstood vampire. But, seriously, it's been escalating the last few years, and now it's the Devil himself I have in my sights. Maybe no one ever just LISTENED? You just can't worship him, or make any deals. I've been thinking this thru.....


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Bad boy =/= badass.

They are entirely different things. 

So much so movies are often very careful to show that the badass is/was a 'good man' -- a rebel _with_ cause (e.g., the man whose wife was killed and he finds justice himself after police fail).

Bad boys are immature & in need of an audience. What they get up to is petty: the rebel without a cause. In personal relationships: irresponsible, unreliable, selfish, emotionally unavailable. 

Even with a badass character as extreme as John Wick they made a point to show how much he loved his wife (an intelligent loving Doctor -- aka 'good woman') and how he submits himself to his moral code. He needs no audience. Similar thing with James Bond who submits himself to queen & country.

Bad boys are a badass wanna-be. 

They wish.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess everyone has their own definitions of bad boy. Bad boy to me has always been defined by malevolence, a *callous disregard* for the rights and well-being of self _and_ others.

Same can be said about women- _mal-intent._


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

An in love vid and a break up vid. Bad bad boy


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

All the girls I liked and attracted are nice and considerate girls with even temper 

Lol

)))


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Do you feel more badass being the lackey of cringequeen?


:shocked:

Calling me names, asking about what ‘works’ on me, publicly insinuating that my autonomy has been compromised _AND_ point-blank asking about my feelings?

My dear IDTS… if I didn’t know any better I’d say you were flirting with me. h: (but don't worry.... I know better than to flatter myself)



> Does it work on you?


If you must know, I personally think that a generic 'vulgar guy' or 'bad boy' who introduces himself with the classic, “I wants to stick my **** into your *****”, is leading with a statement that is presumably honest, bold, straightforward, and to say nothing else of it, still EONS above the multitudes of men out there who want to do nothing but cry about their ex, their mommy issues, or that whole ‘I’m a virgin and all women hate me’ crisis. 

In general terms... regardless of personal history, regardless of physical appearance, and regardless of however else they feel they've been victimized... manning up, growing a pair, owning up to who they are and showing a genuine interest in me as opposed to whatever issue they should really be talking to a therapist for, can really go a long way. And don't get me started on those guys who, after one coffee date that lasts less than 30 minutes, are suddenly like "all I can think about is you". Honestly… if there’s one thing I wish I could communicate to any man out there who’s ever approached me or been the slightest bit interested, it would be this: *I ALREADY HAVE ONE PUSSY AND I DON’T NEED ANOTHER ONE.*


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Looniemoon said:


> :shocked:
> 
> If you must know, I personally think that a generic 'vulgar guy' or 'bad boy' who introduces himself with the classic, “I wants to stick my **** into your *****”, is leading with a statement that is presumably honest, bold, straightforward, and to say nothing else of it, still EONS above the multitudes of men out there who want to do nothing but cry about their ex, their mommy issues, or that whole ‘I’m a virgin and all women hate me’ crisis.
> 
> In general terms... regardless of personal history, regardless of physical appearance, and regardless of however else they feel they've been victimized... manning up, growing a pair, owning up to who they are and showing a genuine interest in me as opposed to whatever issue they should really be talking to a therapist for, can really go a long way. And don't get me started on those guys who, after one coffee date that lasts less than 30 minutes, are suddenly like "all I can think about is you". Honestly… if there’s one thing I wish I could communicate to any man out there who’s ever approached me or been the slightest bit interested, it would be this: *I ALREADY HAVE ONE PUSSY AND I DON’T NEED ANOTHER ONE.*


That manning-up requirements both from men themselves and the opposite fairer-sexes is getting rare nowadays, even shunned and demonized as TOXIC.

Guess women simply can't have their cakes while eating them too and keep getting frustrated because of those contradicting desires.

Worse, they want the men to accompany them in their confusion resulting in even more systemic confusions.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Sexual predation


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

contradictionary said:


> That manning-up requirements both from men themselves and the opposite fairer-sexes is getting rare nowadays, even shunned and demonized as TOXIC.
> 
> Guess women simply can't have their cakes while eating them too and keep getting frustrated because of those contradicting desires.
> 
> Worse, they want the men to accompany them in their confusion resulting in even more systemic confusions.


No, it's more like a piece of cake isn't very interesting, as we tend to value higher what took more effort to accomplish.

So saying you already miss her after having coffee for 30 minutes isn't likely going to make you more desirable.

You can try framing it in your anti-feminist narratives, but it's just how our brain reward system works. 




piece of cake said:


> Bad Boys, Bad Brains
> Why your neurons love the unattainable.
> 
> (...)Dopamine is mysterious—no one fully understands all the clever things it does. But we do know that a) it’s released in response to rewarding experiences (e.g. eating frozen yogurt with those crunchy chocolate caramel pieces; Edward Cullen’s twinkly smile), and b) it makes us want to do whatever we can to get more of those experiences (e.g. ram-raid Pink Berry; abandon life as human to be painfully transformed into bloodsucking monster).
> ...


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

So much angry in this thread, sheesh...


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

mimesis said:


> No, it's more like a piece of cake isn't very interesting, as we tend to value higher what took more effort to accomplish.
> 
> So saying you already miss her after having coffee for 30 minutes isn't likely going to make you more desirable.


It is repulsive because it's quite unmanly.

Don't get confused and be decisive. You want man or pussy?



mimesis said:


> You can try framing it in your anti-feminist narratives, but it's just how our brain reward system works.


I know how neurochemicals works and what are threir pitfalls. I totally don't need external impulse nor validation to get my 'high' like most females do. Can we get scientifically sexist now?


_Sent sans PC_


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

contradictionary said:


> It is repulsive because it's quite unmanly.
> 
> Don't confuse and be decisive. You want man or pussy?
> 
> ...


Most girls aren't interested in being your mummy, simple as that.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

mimesis said:


> Most girls aren't interested in being your mummy, simple as that.


Au contraire. I was that cold, mysterious and mean 'bad boy'. I have my own market niche, some women used to wet their pants only from my presence. Heck a few still do until this very day. 

Now i'm just a simple family man who advocate family life. Try, you'll be happy, especially for women you'll get to milk your neurochemical rewards every single day. 

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

contradictionary said:


> Au contraire. I was that cold, mysterious and mean 'bad boy'. I have my own market niche, some women used to wet their pants only from my presence. Heck a few still do until this very day.
> 
> Now i'm just a simple family man who advocate family life. Try, you'll be happy, especially for women you'll get to milk your neurochemical rewards every single day.
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Sounds like she saved you eh?


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

mimesis said:


> Sounds like she saved you eh?


Not if i didn't allow her to :happy:.

That's one particular part of the manning-up thing, to commit. To dare to get vulnerable, together. 

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

contradictionary said:


> Heck a few still do until this very day.


I bet you would when you see yourself in the mirror, but I don't think that counts.


----------

